# GPU-Z 0.3.6 + GeForce 210 mem detection issue



## Jstn7477 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi,

I downloaded GPU-Z 0.3.6 today to see how it recognized my GT218 based GeForce 210. My board has Samsung GDDR2 chips, but GPU-Z reports the board as having DDR3 as shown here:







Also, the Validation/Bug Report tool claimed it had failed to upload the Bug Report (missing "GPU-Z table" or something) but it just worked on the 3rd try.


----------

